# Pa mud club



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Need sum guys from pa WV. Anywhere close to start muddin with me and brutemike had a great day today besides some minor issues but need sum more guys anyone around this area hit us up and lets ride.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beans12 (Apr 12, 2012)

where abouts in PA im from the northern part about 20mins from scranton and about 45 mins from wilkes barre
\


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Were down in Washington right below Pittsburgh bout 45 min 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Come on guys we got a new place to mud at and lots of holes but it will be awhile before I get back down there. I think i broke something in the front diff....

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

im in da burg....


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Well next time we go riding ill pm you guys 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Where did you guys go??


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Went down Viola down in WV lots of mud and good time

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I would have known I figured you guys went to prosperity and figured id set this one out. Owell maybe next time


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> I wish I would have known I figured you guys went to prosperity and figured id set this one out. Owell maybe next time


Yea I might be sitting a couple out until I get the diff fixed lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

03maxpower said:


> I wish I would have known I figured you guys went to prosperity and figured id set this one out. Owell maybe next time


No. Way man I got sweet place to go better than prosperity trust me lot more mud way more fun. Next u gotta come with us l.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as im not working ill go next time


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> As long as im not working ill go next time


I will have to ride with you lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## teets232 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in Morgantown, WV and me and a few friends are always looking for new mud and guys to ride with. If yall want Ill give you my email and let ya know when were getting together.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Sounds good man 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

teets232 said:


> Hey guys I'm in Morgantown, WV and me and a few friends are always looking for new mud and guys to ride with. If yall want Ill give you my email and let ya know when were getting together.


Sounds like a plan.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

No kiddin' Viola huh?! That was my old stompin grounds, Tradewinds bar and the mud bog pits next to it. Plus endless trails! Teets, i live by cheat lake, pm me when you wanna go ride. 

Matt


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vortecz71wv said:


> No kiddin' Viola huh?! That was my old stompin grounds, Tradewinds bar and the mud bog pits next to it. Plus endless trails! Teets, i live by cheat lake, pm me when you wanna go ride.
> 
> Matt


We will man I love it down by the cheat and big sandy. Have u been to the high bridge yet.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

There is plenty of room for you to ride with me mike


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

High bridge....refering to the bridge that i drive under to get to the old iron bridge that crosses the creek?


----------



## teets232 (Dec 2, 2011)

sounds good Vortecz. We usually ride on Little Indian Creek Rd area if ya know where thats at. Ill let ya know, hopefully this week coming up.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vortecz71wv said:


> High bridge....refering to the bridge that i drive under to get to the old iron bridge that crosses the creek?


O no buddy its on bullrun rd down that way google it or heck its on you tube high bridge or bullrun bridge wv something like that maybe under bluehole wv. But its an 80 foot bridge you can jump off of into the cheat river and the water is really deep. Ive done it three times but before I had kids so you know.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

How about a bunch of us meet down there sometime during the fourth week im on vacation that week. So just let me know guys about the weekend before or after the fourth even during the week. I will be camping too maybe some fishing. Theres also another guy on here that lives down your way vortec his name on here is wvmoutainman.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## teets232 (Dec 2, 2011)

Not sure if we would be able to go during that week. Its a pretty busy time for us but I'll let y'all know. Where at in Viola do ya guys go? We have some one that lives near Rivesville which is close if Im thinking of the right place.


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like a plan! Btw, googled it and we gotta get there and ride!!!!!

Matt


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Vortecz71wv said:


> No kiddin' Viola huh?! That was my old stompin grounds, Tradewinds bar and the mud bog pits next to it. Plus endless trails! Teets, i live by cheat lake, pm me when you wanna go ride.
> 
> Matt


Yup that's the place there's a mud bog there this Sunday ill probably be there. And you guys will have to come down one time and go ride with us 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Vortecz71wv said:


> Sounds like a plan! Btw, googled it and we gotta get there and ride!!!!!
> 
> Matt


We will bud I will let you know soon as I can get down there. I got to get the front diff fixed first lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Teets232 I tried sending you pm for directions but having lil trouble for some reason. But just put majorsville rd on GPS and it will take you to the place we camp and park and from there you just hit the road lil was and the trails cross the creek and that whole bottom is filled with trails. But u let me know when your going and I can meet you somewhere and show you how to get there.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teets232 (Dec 2, 2011)

yea thanks jp, ill keep ya posted of when we ride. if you guys have facebook I can give you the name where we usually post when were gonna ride or just let ya know on here if yall ever wanna swing down here when we go anyone is more than welcome


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

teets232 said:


> yea thanks jp, ill keep ya posted of when we ride. if you guys have facebook I can give you the name where we usually post when were gonna ride or just let ya know on here if yall ever wanna swing down here when we go anyone is more than welcome


Having a beer with jp rite now and we will go any time just hit us up. Im going to pm my number.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

id really like to get down there but i might have to bring the yamaha 400....i developed a lower end knock after pulling a mud run at mines and meadows.








i could have backed out but instead tried out the new winch line lol
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v137/lilpete/?action=view&current=VID_20120527_135055.mp4]







[/ame]

i made it out of the woods but.......


----------



## Vortecz71wv (Apr 14, 2012)

How was mines and meadows? My wife and i have been debating on making a trip there soon.

Matt


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

not too bad,we stayed on the easy trails as it was my wifes first time on her quad in the woods.25 bucks per person tho...ill def go back...oh,thank god i didnt lose the lower end,just the primary clutch...WHEEEEWWWWWW


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Is there a lot of mud holes there id like to Check it out. And can u ride by itself or is it a lot of tours cause I heard they had u ride with a guide but that was from an unreliable sorce haha

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

we saw some good mud holes,the tour is only thru the mines


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Is there a lot of mud holes there id like to Check it out. And can u ride by itself or is it a lot of tours cause I heard they had u ride with a guide but that was from an unreliable sorce haha
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


Can u imagine my exhaust snorkel in the mine what did u say.....lol

Sent from my C771


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> Can u imagine my exhaust snorkel in the mine what did u say.....lol
> 
> Sent from my C771


Hahaha ya def wouldn't hear anything but I'd sound sweet ripping through there though 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Nice well maybe one these days ill check that place out sounds OK. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DakSLOta (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey all, new on and was looking to see where y'all cruise through.. Just bought a new mud truck.. Usually **** around Washington county n westmoreland but was looking for some new holes.. Y'all still ride?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea out in prosperty Washington and viola but no trucks what do you ride around Washington?


----------

